# Bass?



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so what are good lures to use this time of year for large mouth bass? Thanks for any input...


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Spinner baits in white, or chartruse and slow roll right off the banks with quick drop offs. Also top water lures heddon torpedos and poppers
Also up close to the banks with deep drops, look for over hanging trees and cast right under them and pause for 15 sec, twitch pause for another 10 or so and then make loud popping noise or whatever. Try to piss the fish off it has worked good for me in the past. Best of luck
promag


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok cool thanks the only thing I've caught anything on yet has been a silver spoon


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ever have any look with jitterbugs?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I love my jitterbugs! Both in black. I use the smaller on in small ponds and a jointed on in larger water. The smaller is semi-weedless too, so a little veg matting dosen't deter me.

Jitterbugs don't seem to get a lot of credit now a days, but I had a buddy give me one a while ago and it's my go to lure at dawn/dusk on top. I don't get any more or less hits with buzz baits, but I just like my Jitterbugs!

One bit of caution though, if you get the small one (it only has one "frog" style double hook off the back) set the hook like you're fishing a frog. I.e. wait after the initial hit till the rod starts to load up, then set. My hook up ratio doubled after I figured that one out!

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Promag said........ spinner baits are great Fall lures. Bass key heavily on bait fish in the Fall. So really anything that imitates a bait fish, is going to be a good Fall lure. Swimbaits, crankbaits, rattle trap style lures, and jerkbaits are also great Fall lures. Of course top water lures are all great Fall lures. Personally I've never had much luck with Jitterbugs once the water temperature drops below 70 degrees. Poppers, prop baits, and buzz baits are more productive for me at this time of year.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

spinnerbaits x3...i caught a 2 pounder yesterday on a 1/4 ounce green and white inline spinner with a silver blade


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

white spinner bait 1/8 once done great on white bass an hooked one largemouth monster that got away 2 feet from boat an I CRIED!LOL.At Rocky fort lake


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey I`ve been fishin for Bass for about 60 yrs. now.

Best advice ever for hook ups on any lure is,

Wait for the weight. yea it rhymes and easy to remember. 

Capt Hook


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Curtis937 said:


> Ever have any look with jitterbugs?


Hey guys...add me to the list of jitterbug fans. I like to use a black musky 'bug in late summer. Here's one I bagged on it this summer.


----------

